# Irish Honours degree equivalent in USA



## mary14 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey all, 

Just looking for information in relation to my honours degree in Social studies. I have a B.A in Applied Social studies in Social care(4 years) which was obtained here in Ireland. I am just wondering what is this equivalent to in America or is it recognised at all ?. Also what is the job market like over there for social care workers. 
I am thinking of moving to California but I have two children who will be 10 and 12 when hoping to go, so what is the lifestyle like over there for children? Any information you can give would be great thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mary14 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just looking for information in relation to my honours degree in Social studies. I have a B.A in Applied Social studies in Social care(4 years) which was obtained here in Ireland. I am just wondering what is this equivalent to in America or is it recognised at all ?. Also what is the job market like over there for social care workers.
> I am thinking of moving to California but I have two children who will be 10 and 12 when hoping to go, so what is the lifestyle like over there for children? Any information you can give would be great thanks.


From which college/university did you obtain your degree.

If you are relying on a work visa to move, you know you must obtain the work visa *before* you move. Hence you would need an employer to sponsor you.


----------



## mary14 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi thanks for replying,
I obtained my degree from Athlone institute of Technology here in Ireland. I know it is a Internationally recognised degree, however some people are stating that it would not be equivalent to anything in American. As for the work visa I am aware of the process and I think I would be applying under a (E3 employment third preference) visa? I am really just looking for information regarding the degree at the moment to see what my options are. Thanks again for replying


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you don't apply for the visa.. the employer does 

in my state there is no shortage of social worker but other States 
may have more demand 
getting a job offer is the hard bit

World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise for degree evaluation


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WES is an internationally recognized organization. I do not know what the charges for an evaluation currently are. Should you go that route - would you mind to let us know?

A large segment of social care related functions are covered by government agencies be it state or municipality. Have you browsed the larger job boards such as CareerBuilder, IHire, Monster and googled for specialty boards to learn a bit about what is out there and what the requirements are?

If there will be a Diversity Lottery this year - are you eligible to enter based on country of birth?

Why California?


----------



## mary14 (Mar 9, 2014)

twostep said:


> WES is an internationally recognized organization. I do not know what the charges for an evaluation currently are. Should you go that route - would you mind to let us know?
> 
> A large segment of social care related functions are covered by government agencies be it state or municipality. Have you browsed the larger job boards such as CareerBuilder, IHire, Monster and googled for specialty boards to learn a bit about what is out there and what the requirements are?
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, If I go that route I will def let you know no bother. I am really just looking at present to see options so I will have a look through those job boards, thanks for that. I have googled but I am not really sure as to the professional names used over there as in Ireland here we use "Social care workers" and I know in Canada they use "Child and Youth workers", however in the USA it seems to be youth workers put the salary for them would only be equivalent to minimum wage here in Ireland from what I can see so I am unsure as to whether I am looking up the right information. As for the Diversity Lottery what is this and what is the process for it ?. Why California ? just a thought know a few people that have lived there and I know a few people who have family over there, but the information I am getting off them is mixed.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This may help. Social Workers : Occupational Outlook Handbook : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

mary14 said:


> As for the Diversity Lottery what is this and what is the process for it ?.


Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Program

The registration period for DV-2016 will be October 2014.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

How are you going to get a visa?

Isn't going to happen I'm afraid.


----------



## mary14 (Mar 9, 2014)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> How are you going to get a visa?
> 
> Isn't going to happen I'm afraid.


Hi Joey,

I am just curious as to why you think it wouldn't happen ?. I am sure there are many options for entering America. Others have replied with ways such as the Employment based visas, Diversity lottery visa. There are also other options such as a J1 which entitles me to enter up to a year and work or I can enter for up to 90 days visa free which would enable me to look for potential employers. As stated before I am just looking at my options so any information would be great, thanks.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

No one will sponsor a social worker. Social workers are paid peanuts here in the US so why would they spend money hiring a foreigner.

Realistically only highly paid bankers, accountants, oil and gas engineers and technology related positions are the only ones who make it in to America these days. It isn't like it was in the 1980's


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> No one will sponsor a social worker. Social workers are paid peanuts here in the US so why would they spend money hiring a foreigner.
> 
> Realistically only highly paid bankers, accountants, oil and gas engineers and technology related positions are the only ones who make it in to America these days. It isn't like it was in the 1980's


Please read OP's questions. She wants to know about evaluation of her degree and potential options. 

Fortunately for a lot of expats and US workers your opinion is just that.


----------



## Shaunnaquigley (Feb 24, 2017)

*Needing help*

Hi, I want to move to the us and also have a social care degree from IT sligo, I'm just wondering how you got on, did you get a job over in America?I'm finding it hard to find jobs that would suit my degree. Any help would be great
Thanks


----------

